# how good is the retroarch ds emulator compared to desmume



## tiamat999 (Jun 23, 2017)

does it have high res options and can i transfer my saves from desmume to retro arch


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2017)

The Retroarch Core _is_ DeSmume. Note that Retroarch isn't an emulator itself, it's a frontend for emulators. It runs the "core" of emulators all in a "single" package, letting you emulate various platforms in one place.


----------

